
How Much Would an iPhone Cost If Apple Were Forced to Make It in America? - cmurf
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/01/17/how-much-would-an-iphone-cost-if-apple-were-forced-to-make-it-in-america/
======
udba
I find this hard to believe. I recently worked at a firm that is making top-
of-the-line cell phones in the United States. Even if you took the LRIP BOM
cost, quadrupled the cost of parts and then doubled it all for good measure
you still wouldn’t sniff $10000.

This looks like a writer trying to justify the abuse of workers and the
environment overseas in the name of cheap stuff.

~~~
valuearb
All we know is it would cost too much. These are great jobs for Chinese (far
safer and better paying than rural Chinese’s farm jobs), but terrible for
Americans.

------
stevenicr
Pretty sure I commented on a similar article years ago that came up with a
figure around $75 per phone additional cost. No idea how they got that figure,
and perhaps it's a number that is only achieved if it were all phones being
made in the states, and so scale is important to it.. However, if it is indeed
possible to make half, or X amount of iphones in the states at only a $100
premium added to the price, I imagine a great deal of them would sell no
problem.

First of all, I'd wager that most people are not paying $1,000 cash for a new
phone, and if they were, making it $1100 instead to get one with a US emblem
on it would be negligle... however aren't most people just getting a new phone
for free with contract, or just "jumping" to a new phone and still paying the
same $20 per month that they will likely be paying forever for each new phone
they will be getting from their loan shark, I mean carrier.. so they will
never see the price increase. That would make an average cell phone bill go
from $95 per month to $96 or something right?

I personally believe the only thing holding them back from making them in the
states has been holding a lot of cash over seas and over the heads to
negotiate tax breaks with the fed and and discount deals with states.

No idea what's really happening, but it would seem prudent for companies to
get more chips made in the states with the way things have been getting
unstable with relations in other parts of the world.

Apple seems to be in a better position for these things compared to HP / Dell,
etc imho.

------
ohiovr
What market do they expect to sell these exclusive American made phones? And
how do they compare to the already perfect Chinese made iPhones? They know the
answer but it was a well written article.

------
cmurf
_In the $30,000 to $100,000 range… and no this is not a typo._

Better tooling, more tooling engineers, and that's what it takes to scale.

 _In the U.S. you could have a meeting of tooling engineers and I’m not sure
we could fill the room. In China you could fill multiple football fields._

------
luizfzs
Which country of America?

------
masonic
I wonder how much iPhone advertising is placed in Forbes media every year?

